# keyboard problem: ? is now É



## lemon07r (Sep 27, 2010)

Why do my question marks look like this É or backslash é and my quotations ``. my shift 6 is now question marks?


----------



## lubo4444 (Sep 30, 2010)

Either you had changed the keys on your keyboard or you have installed another language and it's turned on.


----------



## PurpleSnow (Sep 30, 2010)

try checking ur language options, look for english US thats might be the issue...


----------



## lemon07r (Nov 24, 2010)

Its stopped now, Im still not sure what was wrong. oh well.


----------



## 1337dingo (Nov 26, 2010)

was it a laptop keyboard? you might of had numlock on


----------



## lemon07r (Apr 11, 2011)

No the problems come back and no its on a desktop, usinl a wireless logitech keyboard/mouse combo.


----------



## lemon07r (Apr 11, 2011)

Nevermind started working agains, it is quite odd.


----------

